# Porcupine Mountains



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Located in Ontonagon, MI which is in the upper pennisula. So if by some freak chance you end up passin through take a swing by. The wood trails are AMAZING! So many natural jumps and cliffs as high as they get. The owners also own Mt. Bohemia which i have not been to but plan on going there next winter. Anyone ever been there?


----------

